# Background Screens for my Decal Girl Designs - UPDATED



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

By request, here are backgrounds to go with...
- Samurai - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4447000272_3322eca79f_o.jpg
- Purple Swirl - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4067/4446226119_577c2b6133_o.jpg
- Rushing Water - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2772/4447000164_fd3c8de56c_o.jpg
- Ring of Gold - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4448357425_5d69ac026c_o.jpg
- Feathered Pen - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2720/4448380669_8251d16def_o.jpg
- Which Way - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4449173054_bbe4da943e_o.jpg


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good!  That is very nice of you to do that!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool, Brian... I think this will actually help your sales too! People like the matching skin/screensaver look.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice work, Brian! Thanks for contributing some variety to our Kindle's wardrobe!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

I just bought your "Purple Swirls" design and snagged the matching screen saver as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> I just bought your "Purple Swirls" design and snagged the matching screen saver as well.
> Thanks!


Thank you! Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey!
I just received your Purple Swirl skin design today from DecalGirl.
It's even prettier in person than the pix shows online.
It's almost a perfect color match for my purple leather M-Edge Go! cover!  Woot!!
Now I just need to get the original screen savers off and your screen saver on and it'll be all set.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lori, if you have time could you post a picture?  I'd love to see your combination.
deb


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> Hey!
> I just received your Purple Swirl skin design today from DecalGirl.
> It's even prettier in person than the pix shows online.
> It's almost a perfect color match for my purple leather M-Edge Go! cover! Woot!!
> Now I just need to get the original screen savers off and your screen saver on and it'll be all set.


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, here it is.
Sorry for the delay.
Crazy work schedule and my boys' sports schedules got in the way for awhile.
Below is the Purple Swirls skin with a purple leather M-Edge Go! cover.


















I haven't gotten the matching screen saver on there yet.
I'm a little apprehensive about removing the original ones for some reason. LOL!
Guess I just need to take the plunge like so many others before me have.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> I haven't gotten the matching screen saver on there yet.
> I'm a little apprehensive about removing the original ones for some reason. LOL!
> Guess I just need to take the plunge like so many others before me have.


Don't know if it helps ease your mind, but when you first perform the hack, it creates a folder with all of the original screensavers in it. You can then copy them to your computer for safekeeping, and pick and choose which ones you'd like to keep using and which ones to delete. If you ever change your mind and want the original screensaver images back on your Kindle, all you have to do is run the Screensaver Uninstall Hack and voila! it's like you never hacked at all! =)


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

911jason said:


> Don't know if it helps ease your mind, but when you first perform the hack, it creates a folder with all of the original screensavers in it. You can then copy them to your computer for safekeeping, and pick and choose which ones you'd like to keep using and which ones to delete. If you ever change your mind and want the original screensaver images back on your Kindle, all you have to do is run the Screensaver Uninstall Hack and voila! it's like you never hacked at all! =)


I downloaded the hack files, but can't unzip them.
Do I really need the files for some kind of specific folder, or are the files just instructions on how to do uninstall/install?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, you do need the hack if you want to change your screensavers, it's more than just instructions.

To unzip the hack file, you can use PeaZip, available free from c|net at: http://download.cnet.com/PeaZip/3000-2250_4-10602256.html?tag=mncol


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

there is a huge thread here dedicated to the hack


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

its a good hack!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics of the purple m-edge with the swirls.  I have the purple cover and have been trying to decide between swirls and lacquer.


----------



## itzterri (Mar 13, 2010)

WOWSER!!!

Thanks for sharing these!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Cool screenies, even if you don't have those skins, IMHO. Thank you!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> Cool screenies, even if you don't have those skins, IMHO. Thank you!


You're very welcome.  I have submitted more designs to Decal Girl and if they use them, I'll post screens for those as well.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Hah, I thought you were a designer for Decal Girl. You should be one. If anyone from Decal Girl is reading this thread, these additional screens would definitely influence me in my decision to purchase a skin, you should hire Brian8205.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

He is a designer for them.


----------

